# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Relationships and PTSD

## Total Eclipse

I found this article on the PTSD website and thought it might help some of us here: 

http://www.ptsd.va.gov/public/family...ationships.asp





> Trauma survivors with PTSD may have trouble with their close family relationships or friendships. The symptoms of PTSD can cause problems with trust, closeness, communication, and problem solving. These problems may affect the way the survivor acts with others. In turn, the way a loved one responds to him or her affects the trauma survivor. A circular pattern can develop that may sometimes harm relationships.

----------


## Cuchculan

I suppose it would depend on the event that caused the PTSD. As we know many things can cause it to come on. From a car crash to an assault of various sorts. I began my anxiety with PTSD from ending up under a car. Two cars crashed and one pushed the other up to were six of us were standing. With that sort of PTSD, trust and the likes is never an issue. For years I had trouble around cars or simply walking were cars were driving by. To the point were it pushed me back into my house for years. 

If the PTSD came from an assault of a sexual nature or an abusive relation, I could well understand the person not trusting anybody at all. Until they deal with the issues surrounding their PTSD. Even after that trust will be hard for them. That would damage any relationship. Near impossible to even get involved. Even if they lock themselves in the house, it would cause friction within the family. 

I always say ' there is a road back '. I still stick by that. We never be cured. But we can learn ways to live with what we have and manage it. But interesting article.

----------


## HoldTheSea

My PTSD tends to get in the way of all my interpersonal relationships, regardless of whether they're romantic in nature or not.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> My PTSD tends to get in the way of all my interpersonal relationships, regardless of whether they're romantic in nature or not.



Same! I'm not very trusting at all.  ::(:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Same! I'm not very trusting at all.



I'm not either  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

What does your PTSD evolve around? Mine was not other people. Maybe motorists. I am a bad passenger in a car. Relationship wise? I simply never got into a relationship. Never wanted to. But relationship with family and others around me and fine. No reason to blame others for how I am. Especially those close to me. They know, and accept, my condition. Which does make things easier.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> What does your PTSD evolve around?



My PTSD has to do with interpersonal relationships, including abuse and assault.

----------


## fetisha

My ptsd from past relationships caused me to push everyone away, I get so annoyed when people even make small talk to me or try to get close to me

----------


## PinkButterfly

I could not trust people anymore due to my childhood and being molested and then a husband beating me also health issues so it seems like if you feel you can be okay dealing with PTSD something brings it right back up and we are stuck with really.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> My PTSD tends to get in the way of all my interpersonal relationships, regardless of whether they're romantic in nature or not.



Still fucking true.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ugh man, I hate the entire month of April. Besides the holidays this is when I struggle the most, this month (4/23) is the anniversary of the suicide of a loved one. In the past I have a track record of really, really struggling as that date gets closer and closer.

That was a really good article. I have trust issues, and that's how PTSD has affected my relationships. I'm fine with casual, superficial friendships or acquaintances but when they get more serious I shut down sometimes. I saw a counselor for quite a while after the suicide who only dealt with PTSD. He was an ex-marine, who had seen a lot of his buddies die in Vietnam. We sort of hit a brick wall at one point in our therapy cos he kept insisting I needed to do group therapy, and I just decided it wasn't a good idea for me, so I eventually stopped seeing him.

I don't know how to get over the trust issues though....mine revolve around being hurt in the worst way humanly possible imo by someone I loved and was very close to...so I don't know how you just get over that, you can't really. My therapist has even told me I'll never "get over it", it's changed me forever and there's no going back. That's probably one of the most frustrating parts of therapy for me.....there are things I'll never be able to get over and move on from, or really and truly heal from. Ever. I try to be more open when it comes to letting people in and trusting, but I still throw a lot of walls up.

----------


## Ironman

My PTSD was the result of unhealthy relationships.  I was really in an unhealthy church with people who were rather backstabbing in trying to impress the pastors who couldn't be questioned.  That's what you get when they aren't part of a ny denominational rules.  God got me out of there, but not until I nearly had a nervous breakdown.

Fourteen-plus years later, I am in a much better position.....FINALLY able to start standing up for myself in refuting attacks on my character.

----------


## Cassie

I was diagnosed with ptsd I?ve discovered since I was sexually abused and when I started becoming intimate with men I could only really do it with those who did not care about me. But those who cared I refused to allow it. I guess my experience with sexual abuse gave me the view that I?m dirty and don?t deserve to be loved in a intimate way but taken advantage of and used. I guess it effected my self esteem made me not care about my self. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

